# Edit in Photoshop goes to 32 bit version?



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 3, 2012)

This was a known issue in Lightroom 3, but I hoped it was fixed.

When I invoke "edit in photoshop" it invokes the  32 bit version.

The workaround then as now is to open the 64 bit version and leave it open, then it will be used by Lightroom.

Am I missing some setup somewhere, a way to control which version it invokes by default?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2012)

It should be the other way round - it should be opening the 64-bit version by default.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 3, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It should be the other way round - it should be opening the 64-bit version by default.



Interesting.  Does it for others? 

This is on a Windows 7 x 64 bit system, that was always 64 bits, never been 32 bit, never had a 32 bit version of Lightroom on it, and always had the combo 64/32 bit CSx on it (not sure which CS version I started with, it is CS5 now).

It's a very minor detail, just annoying as I always remember just AFTER I open one to open CS5 first.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2012)

Clutching at straws here, but you could try changing the registry key http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 5, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Clutching at straws here, but you could try changing the registry key http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html



That did it.  THere are two paths there, one just the folder, one the executable, changing them as follows causes it to invoke the x64 instead of x32.   I should have searched the registry before asking I guess, but now it's recorded here in case someone else has the issue.   Thank you.

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS5 (64 Bit)\Photoshop.exe


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 6, 2012)

Asking is always useful Linwood.  A lot of people would never consider checking the registry, so I'm sure you've helped someone else.


----------

